# Hey! I'm new here!



## GodInyou (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm 26 old and I have a girlfriend)


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM! Lots of good folks here to bounce ideas and questions around.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome on board.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to the TAM Family!

You'll find that you will get as much out of TAM as you put into it!*


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

@GodInyou, You mentioned this on another thread



> , I mean I found *my wife* while I was walking on the street


Do you have a girlfriend, a wife, or both?


----------



## Aries04C (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey, nice to meet you. Welcome to TAM.


----------

